# My new graphic...



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

.... installed in the last car show .....


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

It's nice, I like the kit BTW, and the wheels go great with the white car. HOT SHIT!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

WHOA. have you ever been in the mancester, NH area? i SWEAR ive seen your car before. anyway, tight lookin ride. the wheels n the decal really go together


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice... very clean graphics. damn jay, ur B14 is turning into a real show car. great job on it


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

the graphic meshes the colors on your car beautifleee.......nice


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Is that you in the blue?

Like everyone says, the rims goes good with the grafix.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

IMO... fuckin ugly. But I guess its just me. *shivers


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

For all which is holy.....please get ride of the altezzas.

Otherwise, not too bad looking of a car.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Not bad there Jay! btw - opium3 you could be a TAD bit nicer about it. Just say you don't like it......but hey...that's just you.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks to everybody includding Opium.....The Gimp did you get the springs?
and vodKa they're not altezzas ...they're eurotaillights ...I know they look like altezzas but they are euro lights.....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Is that you in the blue?
> 
> Like everyone says, the rims goes good with the grafix. *


 No I'm not the guy in blue....he was installing the graphic


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice  good color coordination you got there everything matches well 


opium be nice or I'll make you walk the plank


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Gimp did you get the springs?*


Not yet....did you use snail mail (parcel post)?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

cool stuff jay, you got some balls to put something on your car and have to imagine what it would look like without knowing. Is this from your wife again for the little "mishap" with the last sticker?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Not yet....did you use snail mail (parcel post)? *


 they said you will have them by friday....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *cool stuff jay, you got some balls to put something on your car and have to imagine what it would look like without knowing. Is this from your wife again for the little "mishap" with the last sticker? *


 first they photoshop you're car with the graphic....and you can see how you're car will look ....wife paid for it ...I love her....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *....wife paid for it ...I love her.... *


LUCKY BASTARD!!! Wish my wife would!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW somebody knows how to delete a post....thread.....do you guys remember the dragon...I told my wife that all of you love that sticker and she wants to see all the posts


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

oh crap too bad we can't edit all the posts to "its the best!"

you'll prolly need a mod to do it, i dont think they give u priveledge here to delete your own posts


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *BTW somebody knows how to delete a post....thread.....do you guys remember the dragon...I told my wife that all of you love that sticker and she wants to see all the posts *


 ROSES, CHOCOLATE, MASSAGE!!! and one of HER movies!!!


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

the altezzas actually go well with you car. nice car


----------

